# Like to hear some critiques on Hotrod :)



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Hotrod is a registered American Paint stallion.
Reg. name - King Jesses Tardy Too
He is 1 1/2 years old.
14.2hh tall.
I'll post pictures of when I first got him.
Then post some of now.

Here are the pictures 
Thet aren't the best to critique, but try the best you can from what you can see 

*These are when I first got him..*



































*Hotrod now*


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'll be perfectly honest, while I think he will be a fairly nice looking horse, I do not think he is nice enough to stay a stallion...

He is cowhocked,thick throatlatch, a bit sickle hocked, slight in bone, especially below the knee, has a shallow heartgirth, steep shoulder... These are qualities that WILL pass on, and potentially be worse in his offspring than they are on him. 

You asked, there it is...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, while I think he will be a fairly nice looking horse, I do not think he is nice enough to stay a stallion...


I agree. If I were you, I'd definitely geld him.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, gelding him is out if the question.
I do not plan on breeding him unless his previous owner wishes to breed his mare to him.
I would like him to be critiqued over anything, but him being a stallion.
Please 

Some of these may be the way he is standing.
Plus he is not even 2 years old yet.
Like I mentioned before these aren't very good pictures.
I will get better ones.

Thanks for the honesty though.
It is really appreciated 

Anyone else?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, if you don't plan on breeding him, why keep him a stallion? Kind of pointless, I think.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

The previous owner wants to breed to him.
His stallion (Hotrod's sire) passed away sadly..
Hotrod is the only stud colt he got out of him.
Hotrod is a Jesse James, Tardy Too, Three Bar & King blood horse.
Just a deal I made with the previous owner.

I also like the way stallions ride, their attitude, ect..
I know geldings can have the same qualities mind you.
It is just my opinion.
So, to me it is simply not pointless :wink:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> I would like him to be critiqued over anything, but him being a stallion.
> Please
> 
> Anyone else?


Nope I already covered what I saw, for now...

Just out of curiosity, do you have experience handling a stallion? Because you boy may be calm now, and he may be out of the absolute calmest stud, but that means absolutely nothing as far as how he will turn out once his hormones kick in. 

I have a colt right now, waiting to be gelded, and some days he is Jekyll and Hyde; literally, he will go from calm to rearing and throwing hissy fits...and this is a horse who is too lazy to rear; honestly. I know how to handle a stallion, fortunately, so I know how to deal with him when he goes through these goofy naughty moments, but do you have that same experience? Just asking, because imo stallions ARE NOT for amatueur handlers, period, especially if it's your first horse!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I have handled, backed, and trained my share of studs.
I am a very experienced horse woman.
If I questioned myself the slightest bit if I would have difficulty handling him, or not I would have never purchased him.

He does have those hissy fits at times, yes.
I have him under control, and I know how to handle him.
I undertand how stallions are.
Also, how they can be.
I understand your concern though.

He is definetly not my first horse.
I would never choose a stallion as a first horse, hehe.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Have the previous owner pay to get his semen collected. He can worry about storing it & using it when he wants to. Then geld your horse.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think he's cute. And you can do whatever you want with him.this is a forum, we don't have any idea who you are or how experienced you are, so, I think just do what you want with him, if you like the way stallions handle, and you do understand all the rest then do what you want.
I think he's cute and I love his face markings! I soooooooo want to see pics when he is fully grown!


----------



## CuriousFT (Dec 8, 2009)

Im sorry, but I have to step in. I dont have any critique, but I do have something to say. This woman came to this forum to have critique on her horse, not his gender. She even made a point to express to NOT critique the gender. We all have our preferences. Everyone has their preferences. We always see the mare vs gelding fight. Some people hate mare, some hate geldings. Yes, stallions are far different from either of the two, but not impossible to handle. Please do not make assumptions about people's abilities (or lack thereof) to handle the horse that they have purchased. Remember that this is a large forum, different people have different belief systems and choice preferences, lets try to respect that.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I think he's cute. And you can do whatever you want with him.this is a forum, we don't have any idea who you are or how experienced you are, so, I think just do what you want with him, if you like the way stallions handle, and you do understand all the rest then do what you want.
I think he's cute and I love his face markings! I soooooooo want to see pics when he is fully grown!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the hardest part about a stallion is if you have to board. Something may happen, you may need to move, and might not be able to find a place to put him.

I'm not sure I like how he looks right now, but as you said hes still growing. You definatly need to work on neck muscling once hes in work. He does look like hes filling out though. He looks a little down hill in a few photos.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The problem with critiqueing yearlings is that they go through stages where they look like goats. I have a gelding that I raised from a weanling and I wondered often if I would have anything that I would want to be seen riding but once he matured he had really good conformation.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks alot guys 

Yes, he is going through a funky goat stage right now, haha.
I was just wondering how he looked while he was growing.

I'll have lots of pictures to update his growth, and progress.
I will also get better critiquing pictures! :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think if you get better pics you'll definitely get better responses. I would hazard to critique anything on him with the pics shown... other than cuteness, which he definitely has! 

Get some nice squared up pics on a level surface and then ask for a critique. Personally I'd just leave out the fact that he's a stallion. Otherwise you're going to get the a lot of comments that have nothing to do with your questions.

I really do like his coloring and looks though.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I was just having fun with him lastnight on his first snow day, hehe.

I will definetly get some serious squared ones for everyone.
Maybe even today :wink:

I've realized that now, haha..
I'll leave out his gender next time.

He sure is a handsome boy, and he knows it!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the new pics.  I think he has the potential to fill out nicely when he's older.

Also I love the photo that is your new avatar.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Yes, I have handled, backed, and trained my share of studs.
> I am a very experienced horse woman.
> If I questioned myself the slightest bit if I would have difficulty handling him, or not I would have never purchased him.
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks...I just wasn't sure :wink: I would hate to see someone get hurt just because they didn't want a 'boring' ol' gelding...but didn't have the experience needed to actually handle the stallion! haha!


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Agreed!*



ridergirl23 said:


> I think he's cute. And you can do whatever you want with him.this is a forum, we don't have any idea who you are or how experienced you are, so, I think just do what you want with him, if you like the way stallions handle, and you do understand all the rest then do what you want.
> I think he's cute and I love his face markings! I soooooooo want to see pics when he is fully grown!


Totally agreed ^ He has a beautful reddish color, and a really pretty face. I personally like the way stalli0ns act too...I just have mares so it's impossible to have one :wink: I'm not too good at conformation...just wanted to say he's beautiful!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you 

I'm very excited to see him this Spring, and Summer.
He'll lose his winter furries, and heis going to be built like a tank.

I'm proud of my boy 

No problem Mom2Pride...
I'm conpletely confident on handling my big guy 
We have a very strong bond also.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks again everyone 



> He is cowhocked,thick throatlatch, a bit sickle hocked, slight in bone, especially below the knee, has a shallow heartgirth, steep shoulder


^^
From Mom2Pride ..

How will all of this effect him?
I never was much into conformation, and things.
I am just curious on how those will cause a problem, or what it is?
Especially the thick throat latch.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Steep shoulders usually mean that you'll have a rough ride. Sickle hocks place extra stress on the joints, and from what I gather, are more likely to have soundness issues.


----------

